# Seeking information on moving to the USA please



## Prisca (Sep 25, 2021)

Good day everyone,

First of all thank you for reading and for your valued insights.

I am a South African permanent resident, seeking to move to the United States. However, I don’t seem to find which visa or process would be better.

I am 29 years old with my highest qualification being a Master of Business Administration in project management. I have over 6 years of work experience of which 3 years being a Business development Manager.
My boyfriend is working for a leading company in oil and gas in the USA, where he was moved and we would like to live together, hence my wish to move there.

Is there anyone who has insights on how to proceed in a more informed way?

We thought of me enrolling in a project management school program but I really don’t see the need for it while I already have a national diploma in management, a bachelor degree in project management and a Master of business administration in project management. The ideal for me would be to be able to work but of course if there’s no other way, maybe student visa would be the route.

Thanks in advance for your help. It is highly appreciated.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Options:
1. Obtain a work visa from a company willing to sponsor you (presume your boyfriend is on a work visa having been moved to US - L1 visa?)
2. Get married and become a dependent on your now husband's visa
3. Student/exchange visa - which is not permanent as has limited timespan and 'return to home' rules.


----------



## Prisca (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi Crawford,

Thank you so much. This is absolutely clear

1. Yes, my boyfriend has a L1 visa at the moment. He’s been working in the same company for almost 10 years.

I have been applying to companies which sparked my interests but the ones willing to move forward with my application requested that I already have a valid visa allowing me to work in the USA. I am not sure if it’s because of the COVID-19 restrictions.

2. This would be the easiest option, but I would like to do this the right way.

3. I have been looking at Universities or colleges in Houston Texas area where I can enroll into a certificate program but I don’t see that many choices. Perhaps, I am not looking where I should. I also understand that I will not be able to work on a student Visa. Right?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Prisca said:


> I have been applying to companies which sparked my interests but the ones willing to move forward with my application requested that I already have a valid visa allowing me to work in the USA. I am not sure if it’s because of the COVID-19 restrictions.


I doubt it has anything to do with Covid. An employer of a "foreigner" has to sponsor the visa application and it's not a "quick and easy" process for the employer. Nor is it free of (some significant) cost for the employer (which cannot be recovered from the successful candidate for the job). This has been the situation for a long time.


Prisca said:


> I have been looking at Universities or colleges in Houston Texas area where I can enroll into a certificate program but I don’t see that many choices. Perhaps, I am not looking where I should. I also understand that I will not be able to work on a student Visa. Right?


On a student visa you're normally allowed to work only on campus in fairly limited jobs. (Supposed to be to provide "pocket money" only.) You have to show in your visa application that you have the financial resources to support yourself for the duration of your academic program.


----------



## Prisca (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi Bevdeforges,

Thank you for your contribution, which is truly appreciated.

I now know that my only immediate choice is to take a year gap in my career to study.
I have enough funds to support myself but I guess because I have always been working, I can’t see myself just studying.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Prisca said:


> Hi Crawford,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been applying to companies which sparked my interests but the ones willing to move forward with my application requested that I already have a valid visa allowing me to work in the USA. I am not sure if it’s because of the COVID-19 restrictions.


The response from the companies has nothing to do with Covid.
It means they are not willing to sponsor you - they are hiring people who already have a work visa.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Prisca said:


> Hi Bevdeforges,
> 
> Thank you for your contribution, which is truly appreciated.
> 
> ...


If you get a student visa that is what you do - study. As already stated your ability to work is extremely limited.
Taking a year gap in your career seems a drastic step just to spend a year in the US with boyfriend.


----------



## Lesley Parker (Oct 11, 2021)

Get a travel visa, move to the US and look for a job in the States. What about this option?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lesley Parker said:


> Get a travel visa, move to the US and look for a job in the States. What about this option?


You can't move to the US on a "travel" visa. If you were able to find a job in the US during your time on a tourist visa (or the visa waiver program if eligible) you would have to go back to where you came from and then start the process for a work visa (with the aid of your employer-to-be). There are only certain types of jobs for which an employer can get work authorization to hire a foreigner and sponsor a visa for them to move to the US.


----------

